# Phenix Nerve Beverage



## passthebottle (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi again, yeah I've got another question and I'm turning to you guys once again.     
     This bottle  I found on the surface only semi buried which accounts for it's amethest color, while walking a rock wall.
     What did it contain was it a soda or beer?  Is it a common one? 
    Thanks ........PTB.


----------



## passthebottle (Mar 24, 2008)

Whoops- forgot to add that it is a BIM crown.


----------



## kastoo (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice! Ya gotta love art on embossing


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi PTB,
 I love your bottle! The Bottle Pricing Guide by Hugh Cleveland 2007 Updated....lists "Phenis (might be a typo) Nerve Beverage Co. Boston, USA Clear Applied Top 9 1/2" round Crown cap bottle with name in 4 rows......under soda/mineral water. Valued at $4-$6. No history however.
 Regards,
 Marjorie


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice bottle, kinda like Moxie I guess.  Naturally SCA worth way more than Hugh's 4-6 bucks in my feable opinion.


----------



## passthebottle (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the replies. I have the Hugh Cleveland book with the values updated in 2001 and sur enough found a listing for my bottle still valued at 4-6 $. Still has the spelling error "Phenis" instead of the correct "Phenix", probably a typo-error. Just as the Kovel's price guides prices seem to be inflated for todays market the Cleveland book prices seem to be undervalued, just an observatioin while looking through the book, anyone else agree?


----------

